# temperature and activity level



## outofreach (Aug 21, 2012)

Wondering how temperature generally effects activity level.

Couple weeks ago temperature in tanks ranged from 73 low at night to an occasional 80 in the day. They were out much more then they are now. That varies by species but they seemed much very active.

Current temperature range is a low of 69 at night to a high of 76 in the day. They don't seem to be all over the place in the morning like they were and are generally active in the afternoon. 

Seems like a minor change in temperature but also seems to have changed their habits.

I can adjust the temperature without a problem but was just going with room temperature.

Should I give them a high of 80 and a low in the low seventies? Or is something else possibly going on?


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

My frogs behave exactly the same at the temps you're describing. 

I cool them right down in the winter months to try and shut down breeding. They are far less active and eat less too. I rarely see a clutch and that's the end goal. I have taken them as low as the mid sixties at night.


----------



## milkman (Dec 15, 2011)

I have noticed once the furnace in my house starts to run during the cooler months of the year this will considerably low the humidity in my house and also my vivariums if I don't increase misting or decress their ventilation. The decrees in humidity seems to also have an impact on their visibility. Not sure how much of an issue this is in California though.


----------



## outofreach (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks for the info folks.

Probably would of got much more advice if I would of mentioned that I want all 7 species healthy........ so I can put them all together in the same tank and make some killer hybrids.

Vanzodicta and leucozures are an option.

Disclaimer . . .Acrylic, lexan and styrofoam were not used in the making of this post


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/be...6-new-forum-not-frogs-few-s-7.html#post784296 

As I noted in your hijack in the other thread, you had recieved good information in this thread. I'm not sure why you think that you need volume in posts to provide you with good information. If your really looking for answers you can always go to google scholar and type in a search thread like Dendrobates temperature activity and it will cough up studies like 
JSTOR: An Error Occurred Setting Your User Cookie

Oecologia, Volume 71, Number 4 - SpringerLink

http://www.revistasusp.sibi.usp.br/pdf/philo/v9n1/v9n1a02.pdf 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## outofreach (Aug 21, 2012)

Wasn't looking for volume and did appreciate the input I did receive. Was just concerned there could be more to it. Reasonable concern for a new guy that wants to keep his frogs happy I would think. 

Lots of silent members are looking for information and assistance, without being quoted the encyclopedia, micro biology or advanced chemistry. Just real human like answers. 

I could of used Google but assumed a frog forum would be a good start. I mean its the new folks that need the real help right?


Ed said:


> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/be...6-new-forum-not-frogs-few-s-7.html#post784296
> 
> As I noted in your hijack in the other thread, you had recieved good information in this thread. I'm not sure why you think that you need volume in posts to provide you with good information. If your really looking for answers you can always go to google scholar and type in a search thread like Dendrobates temperature activity and it will cough up studies like
> JSTOR: An Error Occurred Setting Your User Cookie
> ...


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

"The new folks" may find that when the are incredibly rude and insulting, people deliberately avoid giving you any help.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

outofreach said:


> Wasn't looking for volume and did appreciate the input I did receive. Was just concerned there could be more to it. Reasonable concern for a new guy that wants to keep his frogs happy I would think.


So your method to get more discussion on the topic is to go and troll more active threads with rude comments about how your feeling ignored? 

On what do you basis the idea that there could be more to it? 



outofreach said:


> Lots of silent members are looking for information and assistance, without being quoted the encyclopedia, micro biology or advanced chemistry. Just real human like answers.


So you want comments like "Humidity good!" Too much temperature bad!" or do you want complete answers that covers the topic.. The level of the response is going to depend on how complete an answer the respondent is going to need to get the point across.. As has happened in many other threads, people who don't have the technical background can ask and it will get translated for them... 



outofreach said:


> I could of used Google but assumed a frog forum would be a good start. I mean its the new folks that need the real help right?


Why do you think it is the masses here that need the answer to your question (or that you speak for this purported silent group)? Since you asked it, the implication is that you needed help with it and you had the answers provided. If you really thought you were helping others then wouldn't it have been better for you to educate yourself on the topic (say by using google scholar or even purchasing one of the texts on amphibian behavior) before going out and attempting to start a discussion? And even more importantly before you go out and start hijacking other people's threads by complaining your not getting enough attention? 


Some comments 

Ed


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

This seems like a pretty common sense topic really. Since frogs are "cold blooded" the cooler they are, the less active they will be. 
I'm sure that in the wild where temperatures are pretty optimal all year round, they are more active in the morning and evening hours than at the heat of mid-day. I try and feed my frogs as early in the morning as possible when they are the most active. 
I also try and set my foggers so that the humidity is highest in the morning, evening, and overnight hours, and so that the humidity levels dip during mid-day just like they would in the wild. 
Any thoughts?


----------



## pdfDMD (May 9, 2009)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> This seems like a pretty common sense topic really. Since frogs are "cold blooded" the cooler they are, the less active they will be...Any thoughts?


*Ding, ding* I think we have a winner! Kidding aside, Rusty's routine is what I try to follow. After due diligence and careful research, the recipe for success in this rewarding hobby involves a pinch of luck and a heaping dose of common sense.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> This seems like a pretty common sense topic really. Since frogs are "cold blooded" the cooler they are, the less active they will be.


I'm not sure that it's that cut and dry. That logic might be true for species naturally occurring at or near sea level in temperature ranges that we consider normal for darts. Mid to upper elevation species would probably be more active at lower temps since they naturally experience that in the wild. I know my anthonyi and H. azureiventris have been much more active since we've had a little cold snap.


----------



## outofreach (Aug 21, 2012)

Ed said:


> So your method to get more discussion on the topic is to go and troll more active threads with rude comments about how your feeling ignored?
> 
> On what do you basis the idea that there could be more to it?
> 
> ...


Thanks ed and pumilo, very helpful.

Little drama and here you guys are.


----------



## outofreach (Aug 21, 2012)

Pumilo said:


> "The new folks" may find that when the are incredibly rude and insulting, people deliberately avoid giving you any help.


Never been rude. I was having fun all all was said with a smile, thought others were doing same. My mistake.


----------



## outofreach (Aug 21, 2012)

pdfDMD said:


> *Ding, ding* I think we have a winner! Kidding aside, Rusty's routine is what I try to follow. After due diligence and careful research, the recipe for success in this rewarding hobby involves a pinch of luck and a heaping dose of common sense.



Common sense?

Ya, how many flies per frog, how do I increase humidity, how big of tank, how many frogs per gallon, does acrylic make my frog sterile, my frog swallowed a rock........ these are in need of encyclopedia quoting debates?

You seem to generally pop up when selling something.....


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

outofreach said:


> Never been rude. I was having fun all all was said with a smile, thought others were doing same. My mistake.


Deliberately Hijacking a thread is rude here and on other boards. It is universal. Rude is rude whether you're smiling or not.


----------



## outofreach (Aug 21, 2012)

Pumilo said:


> Deliberately Hijacking a thread is rude here and on other boards. It is universal. Rude is rude whether you're smiling or not.


Thanks again


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Spaff said:


> I'm not sure that it's that cut and dry. That logic might be true for species naturally occurring at or near sea level in temperature ranges that we consider normal for darts. Mid to upper elevation species would probably be more active at lower temps since they naturally experience that in the wild. I know my anthonyi and H. azureiventris have been much more active since we've had a little cold snap.


That is an excellent point. Thanks for bringing that to light. 
I think most species probably have a temperature point which below that they are relatively inactive, then a temperature range within they are active and feeding and possibly breeding, then a temperature point above which they become inactive and seek refuge from the heat.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> That is an excellent point. Thanks for bringing that to light.
> I think most species probably have a temperature point which below that they are relatively inactive, then a temperature range within they are active and feeding and possibly breeding, then a temperature point above which they become inactive and seek refuge from the heat.


Jon and all, 

It is much more complicated than it is being made out to be... Normally I would be happy to discuss all of the technical aspects of it but the OP has repeatedly stated that not only does he not want a technical discussion but he is representing a majority of people who do not want a technical discussion. Since he is supposedly speaking for some nebulous majority, I'll respect his wishes and respond below. 

So to say it in words that anyone should be able to understand... 
"too little heat = bad, not much activity" 
"too much heat = bad, not much activity (unless you sre counting heat induced seizures... dang there I go getting technical)" 



Ed


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Give it up guys. Wow...

Group hug.


----------



## outofreach (Aug 21, 2012)

Ed said:


> Jon and all,
> 
> It is much more complicated than it is being made out to be... Normally I would be happy to discuss all of the technical aspects of it but the OP has repeatedly stated that not only does he not want a technical discussion but he is representing a majority of people who do not want a technical discussion. Since he is supposedly speaking for some nebulous majority, I'll respect his wishes and respond below.
> 
> ...


Ohhh ed.

You love confrontation..

You say its not worth discussing. Then that there is much to discuss but you won't because 
You're punishing me.

I'm crushed


----------



## outofreach (Aug 21, 2012)

frogfreak said:


> Give it up guys. Wow...
> 
> Group hug.


I think were gonna end up wrestling or maybe a thumb war.


----------



## pdfDMD (May 9, 2009)

outofreach said:


> Common sense?
> 
> Ya, how many flies per frog, how do I increase humidity, how big of tank, how many frogs per gallon, does acrylic make my frog sterile, my frog swallowed a rock........ these are in need of encyclopedia quoting debates?
> 
> You seem to generally pop up when selling something.....


Easy there, dude; I'm not selling anything on this thread. Many of us are working professionals with lives and obligations outside of hobby and DB; I chime in when I have the time and when it won't distract from my other responsibilities. Common sense? Yes, there are good guidelines for a range of subjects that have already been heavily documented on this board and elsewhere in the hobby. Many of these were established early on when dendrobatids were first being experimented with in captivity and their codification has lead to both the success of the frogs and the hobby. If it's a common issue or recommendation there's a consensus that you can follow. Some groups may have a different consensus on a given topic but that's not to say there isn't common knowledge that you shouldn't take into account. How many frogs per gallon? Well, many experienced froggers recommend one frog per 10 gallons with five gallons the minimum; if you think about it many frogs in the hobby are territorial and if you want to avoid adverse reactions and get the most out of the hobby maybe it's wise to follow their advice. You can go against the grain on any topic and at the best you'll be fine, though at worst you can loose frogs and end up with heartache. If it's an uncommon issue or an unsettled topic, such as a frog swallowing a rock or the effects of endocrine disrupting hydrocarbons present in plastics on a frog's health, doesn't it stand that there isn't a consensus to draw some common sense from and maybe this is when debate is useful? When it comes to all of these matters, ultimately you have to pay your dues and take your chances and, as I mentioned previously, a pinch of luck is sometimes in order.

Right now you're turning to the community for advice but it seems you're ruffling a lot of feathers in the process which is only making your time on the board and obtaining assistance more difficult. I wish you the best of luck.


----------

